# Acadian woods bows? They any good?



## holler critter (Aug 27, 2006)

Howdy Yaw;


First, I'd like to think all of you folks for the information; that you've recently shared with me, about bows and other related topics.

secondly! I was Pondering about these long bows by (Acadian woods bows) are they any good? Information greatly appreciated and respected.


Just Pondering !

P.S. GOD BLESS and GOOD Hunting ! Holler Critter


----------



## Stealthycat (Jan 13, 2004)

top notch bows

I've owned the Classic recurve and it was ultra quiet, reasonably fast, good in the hand and one of the most beautiful works I've had. The shelf on the one I had was grooved ........ kinda unique. It had the spliced limb laminated, horn tops ........ beautiful


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

The one's I've been around were some of the better looking bows I've seen. Performance wasn't outstanding, but a friend of mine shot his very accurately.

If I was buying just based on looks, they would be one of my top picks. From what I've heard, the bowyer is a very good guy to deal with.

Chad


----------



## Tal McNeill (Sep 7, 2004)

They shoot better than they look. Check out Blackey's test page and look at the performance ratings for the Treestick...pretty impressive stuff. I'll post a link if I can find it. I never was overly impressed with the Cajun Hunter, but the Treestick is a great bow, IMHO. TM


----------



## RockGuitarzan (Nov 20, 2014)

WARNiNG - DO NOT WASTE TIME WITH THIS BOWYER. He never returns phone calls or emails. All my attempts to contact him have gone unanswered. Extremely bad customer support!


----------

